# ma montre ne s'allume plus que faire ?



## julien09hotte (9 Avril 2016)

bonjour les amis j'ai un petit soucis depuis hier j'essaye de recharger ma montre apple watch et elle ne s'allume plus du tout quand je la charge il apparaît sur la montre le câble de chargement avec un éclair vert je ne peux rien faire 
si quelqu'un a déjà eu ce genre de problème et qui peut me conseiller je suis preneur merci d'avance.


----------



## mat37 (9 Avril 2016)

tente un reboot en appuyant en meme temps su la couronne et le bouton power pendant quelques secondes. Elle devrait redémarrer toute seule.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (9 Avril 2016)

Ça veux juste dire qu'elle n'a plus de batterie...


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## faylix (22 Août 2016)

Bonjour, j'ai le meme souci après l'avoir chargée plus de 10h.... et l'avoir reboot. Que faire svp ?


----------



## guymauve (22 Août 2016)

mat37 a dit:


> tente un reboot en appuyant en meme temps su la couronne et le bouton power pendant quelques secondes. Elle devrait redémarrer toute seule.



Tu as fait ceci ?


----------



## faylix (22 Août 2016)

Merci mais cest ce que j'ai fais et l'écran ne change pas....


----------



## Vanton (8 Septembre 2016)

SAV Apple, qui procédera à un échange


----------

